# Can frogs drown in pond/waterfall



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in the brainstorm stage for my second viv. I dont know what is going to be in it but I want one corner to be a water feature (fish person by heart) and was wondering if frogs could drown in one. It doesnt make sense but i thought i heard somewhere they can. Any suggestions as to what I could put in it would be great. Its a 20g high btw


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Possible but unlikely. If a pair they will probably deposit tads there.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

You could probably do. Pair of pums or even a small gecko...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

mfsidore said:


> Possible but unlikely. If a pair they will probably deposit tads there.


Yes, but be sure to put some wood and such in deeper water and to not make the feature too deep. Shallower water (about 1/2-3/4 the height of the frog) might be beneficial, as frogs do sometimes like to soak, but I don't think they would like to go swimming in water too deep. Keep in mind that these are land creatures and can drown in water fairly easily, provided that there is no escape route.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Forgot to mention that^


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

My feelings on dart frog drownings are that most frogs found "drowned" were sick, soaking to hydrate themselves/flush their system or something...it seems to be a common behavior in sick frogs, but creates the illusion in many cases that the frog drowned, and even if it did in many cases it probably just died faster...but still would have died. (Most stories I hear the person never sees the frog drown, the frog was demonstrating the soaking/sick behavior before hand, and the keeper sometimes does (or seemed likely to do) stuff that caused the frog to get into trouble in the first place)

So people find their sick frog in the water the next day and go "OMG!!! ...it drowned" ...maybe, but it was probably gonna die anyway. It drowned because it was so weak and close to deaths door that it likely wasn't coming back from that...though it is possible it might have so if you wanna be ultra safe you minimize the drowing risk period...just incase it saves the life of a sick frog.

But yes it is possible they can drown...they can be held under by another frog which does happen sometimes...and they can possibly be startled and dive for cover and get trapped, or continously stressed by you poking at them, or peaking at them so they basically won't come up and eventually drown... And you can bury/trap a frog while futzing with the viv or the pond.

Gradual shorelines make it easy for them to exit water....but also easier for another frog to hold their head under and sit on them....while a steaper shoreline causes both frogs to tumble in and have to swim for it, but is harder for them to get out of...especially if they are weak when they go in...but with adequate exit points you can find a compromise....the trick is making enough exit points good, but not to good... Each tank is different, and it is part of the art in construction....it is hard to eliminate all the risk when having a pond but there is a lot you can do to minimize it.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I originally kept my azureiventris in a tank with a small waterfall that lead to a pond that was about 4-5inches deep. I watched on occasion one of them getting chased and seeking refuge completely submerged in the water and it seemed they could swim quite well. I never had any issues with this, other than becoming rather distressed about it the first time it happened. 
I've since moved them to a tank with out a water feature.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I kind of echo what Dave has said. 
In most circumstances, its not drowning that's killed the frog, but an illness.
Ed has discussed this at length in the past.

I've had Imitators hide inside the bottom of a film canister for 5-10min without air & not die.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Gamble said:


> I kind of echo what Dave has said.
> In most circumstances, its not drowning that's killed the frog, but an illness.
> Ed has discussed this at length in the past.
> 
> I've had Imitators hide inside the bottom of a film canister for 5-10min without air & not die.


I've seen a red galact do 10-15 minutes I think...I was just on the threshold of tearing into the tank...but wanted to give him a chance to come up on his own because tearing into a tank is a good way to make things worse...like burying a frog, or stressing it. ..I get stressed when I'm buried or drowning!


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Darts are better swimmers than most hobbyists give them credit. If you provide, ample area for the frog to climb out in case of accidental fall in, they'll be fine. I agree with Dave and Nick. Some Frogs thought to have drowned were probably soaking due to illness. The only true drowning events I've ever heard of regarding darts involve aggression from another dart or poor design which leads to the frog becoming trapped in the water feature.

If you like a palludarium, as much of a pain as water features are, go for it. Just give them adequate climb out areas


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok thanks for all the info. I am probably going to have some cryptocorene and other aquatic plants in the aquatic part. I think its going to be around 3 inches deep.


----------

